# Two cyps



## Jorch (May 15, 2010)

The two cypripediums I have in bloom right now:

Cyp calceolus var. pubescens 






Cyp parviflorum





Family portrait:


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2010)

Really nice photos thanks for sharing them with US.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2010)

Nice pair!  You've got to love this species in all its beauty and variety. What else do you have coming - reginae? passerinum?


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2010)

Lovely flowers. Are you growing these indoors?


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 16, 2010)

Great flowers and the plant foliage looks really happy too!


----------



## biothanasis (May 16, 2010)

Great flowers!!!!


----------



## Jorch (May 16, 2010)

Tom, I only have reginae coming.. hopefully it'll give me a bloom this year!


----------

